# Odd wall height



## rgutierrez1872 (9 mo ago)

Hey guys.

Just bought a house that has a detached work shop that is unfinished. I am looking to drywall the walls and add an a/c unit. The measurement from finish floor to the top plate is 8'-6". (4x8 sheet won't work) With the drywall options of 4x8, 4x10 and 4x12, aby suggestions as to which size to use? Any help would me much appreciated.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

54"X12' sheets will work perfect for your bottom sheet.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

dont stand them up. do like he says or run strip in middle.


----------



## rgutierrez1872 (9 mo ago)

gopherstateguy said:


> 54"X12' sheets will work perfect for your bottom sheet.


 Thank you for your help!


----------

